# Solved: DVD Drive Not Found- Driver corrupt



## jack78 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey, looking for some help to get my DVD drive up and running again-

It stopped working 2 days ago, it is not showing on My Computer and in device manager, it is there but with a yellow exclimation mark.

I followed the advice of uninstalling and reinstalling/add harware when I get error messages at the end of the install process saying that Windows couldn't complete as drivers corrupt or missing.

I know the drive is not at fault as it works fine on my Ubuntu partition.

How do I retrieve and correct the drivers? 
I can't put XP disc back i machine when XP is running!
Anywhere to download?

System-
Win XP Pro Sp2 fully updated
DVD- NEC DVD RW ND-4570A

E6400 
1gb ram etc


Cheers
Jack


----------



## jack78 (Jan 10, 2006)

any idea?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Download  CDgone, right click on the downloaded file and choose Extract All, then double-click on *cdgone.reg* Say "Yes" to the merge question and then reboot. See if the drives have returned. You may have to re-install CD burning applications, since they're the ones that tinker with the filter setting in the registry that caused the drives to disappear.


----------



## jack78 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks so much, worked a treat


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we could help.


----------



## wadscookin (Aug 24, 2007)

After two days trying to find a solution to my suddenly dead dvd burner, I found this forum and followed your advice. My dvd drive lives again! I had expected to spend tomorrow reinstalling XP and all my applications, and now I don't need to. 
Many thanks guys


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Time to mark it solved! 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------



## vnairborn (Jun 10, 2006)

great help my friend it's work like charm- thanks good adviced


----------



## VonKessler (Aug 28, 2007)

just to let you know
I have just had the same problem as above
I'm running on Vista 64bit and it worked a treat
Thank you


----------



## papabear1941 (Nov 2, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Glad we could help.


I too had the same problem, missing cd/dvd. I removed the driver, rebooted. The system found the new hardware, but Computer Management still showed a corrupt driver.

I downloaded cdgone, upzipped and clicked on the register program. Rebooted and PRESTO, the cd/dvd is back in business.

This was the first time I saw this problem, so had no idea what to do. Goes to show we're never too old to learn something new.

Thanks again.


----------



## kerryh_r (May 27, 2008)

Did anyone found out what caused this?

I had a similar problem, tried a variety of things, without success, then discovered that one of the pins on the second drive was bent.
I straightened it out, and everything was ok.
However, I hadn't taken the drive out since it was installed maybe two years ago.

I did read somewhere, that a piece of burning software could change some settings to Upper & LowerFilters, but am not convinced this is it.
I just attempted an upgrade of my AVG software, which failed, then installed Auslogics BootSpeed, and the problem has returned. 
Anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## kev1239 (Jun 23, 2008)

This solution worked for me, thanks.

I think what caused the problem for me was uninstalling a trial version of Nero.


----------



## kerryh_r (May 27, 2008)

It seems almost random now, the odd thing is, initially one drive, then both CD/DVD. It initially manifests itself on reboot when the BIOS isn't recognising the drives.
Another odd effect is that, when the drives are recognised, my history of recently used programs disappears.
Odd!


----------



## LosCyFeR (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanx alot it worked perfect your awsome!!!


----------



## egar (Jul 23, 2008)

Fix solved problem. However @ next boot problem reappeared.


----------

